# Korg Nanokontrol 2 and Cubase 9 .... for Dummies please!



## jamieboo (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello folks

Similar questions have been asked before but I couldn't find a clear answer for something which should surely be very simple!
I have a NanoKontrol 2 and I want to get it working with Cubase 9 in Windows 10.
I have never used a controller like this before (having always drawn in CC curves in the past) so I am pretty dim in this context!
The instructions to get the NanoKontrol to work with Cubase, which are no doubt a bit out of date, tell me to:

"1. While pressing and holding down SET MARKER and REW buttons, connect the USB cable from your computer to the nanoKONTROL2."

I have done this. I assume this stage has completed without a hitch!

"2. Open the 'Device setting' window in Cubase, and add 'Mackie Control'."

I cannot find 'Device setting', the nearest I can find is 'Device Setup', but then where do I go? I cannot find a 'Mackie Control' setting anywhere.

I'm baffled.

At the moment, all the sliders on the Nanokontrol seem to affect some kind of pitchbend. I just want to be able to control CC1, CC11 mainly (my template is 90% EW Hollywood Orchestra) but probably also velocity and other CCs too.

Any help would be very welcome.

I cannot overstate how ignorant I am in this area so a patronisingly simple step by step guide would be ideal!

Thanks very much!


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 9, 2017)

The settings in Cubase will allow the transport to work (play/stop/rec etc.)... if you just want it to send MIDI CC data, I believe there is a Korg app that is separate which allows you to dictate which MIDI CC each slider/knob sends etc., for that you don't need to set anything in Cubase. I have the older Nanokontrol and use it this way (never used the transport functions on it), just the sliders for MIDI CC7, 11, etc.


----------



## T.j. (Jun 10, 2017)

First of all get the little program that comes with the unit, you can customize which cc each button/slider sends out.
Once you have that set up (at least the most common controls like 1,2,7,11 where you want them):

Device setup is where you want to be.
Click the + and add a 'generic remote', now connect the device (if you don't see it check the midi port setup)
It'll show you a giant list in the top and bottom box, just keep pressing 'delete' until the boxes are empty.

Now time to add your controls, let's start simple:
click 'add' and a new slot comes up, name it 'Play' by doubleclicking controller name.
You should see the name change in the bottom box as well (but ONLY once you click on it, little confusing indeed!).
Leave the rest in the top box as is, except for address: this is the CC Number (you now need to know which cc your korg sends when you hit the play button, the program helps you see this).
For the bottom box, it should look like this to tell cubase what you want it to do (from left to right):
Name > Play
Device > Transport
Channel > Device
Value = Start

Do the exact same thing for all other Transport controls

*The CC's you use for VI control (like Modwheel / cc1) don't need setting up in the device manager.
They work as long as your device is recognized (and your tracks are set to 'all midi inputs')
Change the CC numbers inside the Korg program!*

Things get more interesting when you select 'command' instead of 'transport' under devices.
You now get even more lists!
Here you can link almost any command inside cubase to a button on your controller.
I'll leave you to explore..

It's not difficult once you get the hang of it, just tedious (and a bit clumsy)!


----------



## jamieboo (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for the response, especially you T.j. for the thorough walkthrough!
After I left my initial post I found out about the Korg Kontrol Editor software - which didn't come with the unit, and as far as I can tell is entirely unmentioned in the paper manual that came with it.
I'm away from my DAW at present, but when I'm back I'll work through the suggestions.
T.j, you definitely recommend I add a 'Generic remote', rather than the 'Mackie Control' suggested by the manual (I eventually found Mackie control btw)?
I'll have a play when I can, and will no doubt have more questions but for now, thanks very much!


----------



## T.j. (Jun 11, 2017)

yes, although i can't remember why..
They probably will both work if you trash all the settings anyway and start from scratch

It's possible there are premade 'lists' available, like the mackie control is well.. for mackie controllers,
but I'd still recommend doing it yourself.
It'll only take a minute to get your head around it and once you do you can make your device do anything and change whatever, whenever you want.

Cheers


----------



## jamieboo (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks mate!
One other quick question - is it possible to assign a fader so that it controls velocity?


----------



## josmeijer (Jun 11, 2019)

you might consider, instead of the handcrafting, to use the Cubase template provided by Korg. it is on their site in the support section. Or unplug USB, press the set and left-marker button simultaneously while plugging the USB back in to set Mackie Control modus.
Both I didn't try yet in Cubase, but it sounds promising.
In Presonous Studio One the Mackie control modus makes it work off the shelf without any tinkering.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 11, 2019)

In Mackie Control mode, do not forget to uncheck the "All MIDI Input Ports" box (last column in datagrid "Configuration of midi ports").


----------



## josmeijer (Jun 11, 2019)

I found out that there is no need to download the template as it comes with the software. The only thing is, it is the best kept secret of Korg how to set it. Well, I accidentally found out


----------



## es175 (Feb 6, 2021)

* This post intended for "T.J." from up above.

SUBJECT: nanoKontrol2 AND Cubase - getting DAW Transport and MIDI CC to work at once.

Hi TJ,

Just joined VI Control forum this evening. And I noticed you have some very specific knowledge on an exact issue I am having with nanokontrol2 midi controller. I purchased the nanokontrol2 last week to control some virtual synths, strings, and audio tracks in my older version of Cubase 5.

The issue it seems, is that I can only get one basic function of the nanokontroller2 to work at once. * So, I can get the DAW transport controls to work, OR I can get the MIDI CC messages to work on the controller, but NOT BOTH AT ONCE? It's always either/or. I've tried, literally, almost every combination it seems.

In the Device Setup in Cubase I have tried both the Mackie Control and the Generic Remote setups. Same amount of success in both, one function works, but not BOTH at the same time.

Should the nano2's software app's "Control" option be set to CC Messages, or CUBASE? That is a bit unclear as well. If I set to "Cubase," I get ONLY DAW controls to work. If I Set the KORG app to CC Midi Messages, then I get ONLY those messages working in Cubase, and not the DAW Transport.


Thanks much!
Rob (username here on VI-Control s: es175)

* This screenshot below, is the same as Broth3rz's who had same exact issue here, but found a solution on another forum. 

RED area shows ONLY the transport works in Cubase, OR only the BLUE (sliders and faders,) works with Midi CC messages, but not BOTH at same time in Cubase. PS Excuse my redundancy here!


----------



## PascalB (Feb 27, 2021)

es175 said:


> * This post intended for "T.J." from up above.
> 
> SUBJECT: nanoKontrol2 AND Cubase - getting DAW Transport and MIDI CC to work at once.
> 
> ...


Hello Rob, did you find an answer to your request? I'm facing exactly the same issue as you... If ever, I'd be interested in the solution. Thanks! Pascal


----------



## es175 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi Pascal,

Well, a yes and no scenario really. So I finally ended up using JUST the Generic Remote method with Cubase and the nanoKontrol2, and not the Mackie Control piece. I think it easiest if I was to just send over my generic remote .xml file and you could import it into Cubase. Of course, I have it set up for only eight channels and you may need other options than the basics here, but you can see the basic transport controls are working, the faders, mutes, and record buttons as well. "Solos" is another issue it seems, cant get them to work correctly with Mutes .

I'll see if I can send all three of my project files where I have it working for eight tracks. Remember if you add or subtract a Cubase track, then things can change! So I'll send the Cubase project file (.cpr), the Generic Remote file (.xml), and my accompanying nanoKontrol2 file. So open the Cubase .cpr file, then open nanoKontrol software, and import the nano file into your nanoKontrol software, then go back into Cubase, and import the Generic Remote file, make sure to hit Apply after you do. Let's see if I can add them here now . . .

OK, so just saw that this upload feature here only allows certain file extensions. With that said if you send me you email, I can send files along to you via email.

Excuse my long post, I'm noted for adding a lot of detail, and then also missing some as well 

Good luck Pascal, I hope this might help you.

Rob'/es175'


----------



## PascalB (Mar 1, 2021)

es175 said:


> Hi Pascal,
> 
> Well, a yes and no scenario really. So I finally ended up using JUST the Generic Remote method with Cubase and the nanoKontrol2, and not the Mackie Control piece. I think it easiest if I was to just send over my generic remote .xml file and you could import it into Cubase. Of course, I have it set up for only eight channels and you may need other options than the basics here, but you can see the basic transport controls are working, the faders, mutes, and record buttons as well. "Solos" is another issue it seems, cant get them to work correctly with Mutes .
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, A big thanks for your detailed email! I really appreciate your kind help. Actually, I've found another interesting answer on this excellent YouTube video  where Derren explains different ways of setting the NanoKontrol 2 in Cubase. I've tried each of them. He finally joins your view as the first solution with Mackie Control only works (fine) for managing the tracks, but without having access to the fader for driving the VSTs. I've jumped to the third solution he suggests, which is yours also, to manage only through CC mode. I've so discovered that using the Quick Controls, as he explains, is very efficient. 
Thanks again Rob for your suggestion of sending me your files. My mail is music.pbrier[email protected]. Do it only if it takes you less than one minute. I don't want you to spend too much time on it, as I have my NanoKontrol 2 working fine now. Bien cordialement. Pascal


----------



## es175 (Mar 3, 2021)

Great, glad to hear you have it dialed in! Just watched that video above, very informative.

Thank you,
es175


----------

